# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Generalini teslim eden Erini koruyamaz

## bozok

*GENERALİNİ TESLİM EDEN ERİNİ KORUYAMAZ*



21.07.2010 17:03

üukurca’da verilen 7 şehitle ilgili şu manşeti atmış Zaman gazetesi: *“yine baskın, yine soru işaretleri”*. (Zaman, 21 Temmuz 2010) Zaman’ın iddiasına göre Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, 8 Temmuz’da, 60 kişilik bir terörist grubun üukurca sınırındaki askeri birliklere eylem yapacağı istihbaratını vermiş ancak gerekli tedbirler alınmamış. Sonuç 7 şehit.

Hayır, bu haberden sonra oturup cemaatin hedeflerini, TSK’ya yönelik* “asimetrik psikolojik savaşın”* nedenlerini, ABD’nin AKP ve F Tipi ürgüt üzerinden TSK’ya karşı yürüttüğü operasyonu vs. yeniden yeniden yazmayacağız…

Cemaatin niyeti de hedefi de malum. şemdinli’den beri aynı yöntemi uyguluyor. Bu tip yayınlar öyle “normalleşti” ki, okur her saldırıdan sonra TSK’dan daha fazla kuşku duymaya başladı. Neredeyse* “PKK suçsuz, TSK suçlu”* ilan edilecek…

Biz bu yazımızda olaylara saldıranın değil saldırılanın penceresinden bakacağız; hatayı tespit edip çözümü arayacağız.

*GENERALİNİ VEREN, ERİNİ KORUYAMAZ*
ünce bir soru: Bir ordu generalini mi daha iyi korur, erini mi?

“Her ikisini de” gibi genel geçer bir yanıt vermeyin lütfen; insan hakları, eşitlik vs. gibi kavramları bir yana bırakın ve gerçekçi olun.

Bir ordu, generalini, erinden daha iyi korur! Daha doğrusu korumalıdır.

Peki Türk Ordusu açısından durum öyle midir? Maalesef değildir.

Ergenekon Operasyonu karşısında generalini koruyamayan TSK, erini koruyamaz hale geldi! “Arınç’a suikast palavrası” üzerinden kozmik odalarına girilmesine engel olamayan bir Ordu, “kağıt parçası” ile subaylarının tutuklanmasına sessiz kaldı, yaptığı bir seminere bile sahip çıkamayarak, seminere katılan generallerini F Tipi ürgüt’e kaptırdı!

*KOMUTANLAR, STRATEJİK MEVZİYİ TERKETTİ*
Yığınakta yapılan hata telafi edilemez! Stratejik mevzi terk edilmez!

Bunlar genç subayların harp okulunda öğrendiği en temel askeri kurallardır; Kurmayın ömrü boyunca zihninden çıkarmadığı en temel yasalardır.

Ama gelin görün ki, Türk Ordusu’nu dün ve bugün yönetenler bu iki temel kuralı zihinlerinden çıkarmışlardır. İster emekliliğe beş kala sendromu diyin, ister korku… İster NATO’culuktandır diyin, ister teslimiyetçilik…

*KENDİNİ KORUYAMAYAN, HALKI Hİü KORUYAMAZ*
Generalini teslim ettiği için erini koruyamayan Ordu, halkını da koruyamaz!
Ellerinde Türk bayraklarıyla ağalığa karşı yıllardır mücadele eden Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Köyü Muhtarı Mehmet Tanrıkulu bakın ne diyor: “TSK şu anda Amerika ve AKP’ye karşı kendini koruyamadığı gibi beni de koruyamıyor!” (Aydınlık, 11 Temmuz 2010)

İşte Türkiye’nin gelip dayandığı nokta burasıdır. TSK kendini de halkını da koruyamaz hale gelmiştir.

*ERGENEKON’LA GARDI DüşEN, AüILIM’LA NAKAVT OLUR!*
Mevzileri tek tek terk eden TSK, kendi varlığını tartışmaya açtırdı: ünce TSK’nın PKK’yla mücadele edemediği fikri işlendi, ABD’nin anlık istihbarat paylaşmasıyla kendini savunabilen Ordu imajı yaratıldı; ardından Başbakan TSK yerine Kandil’e bizzat NATO’yu çağırdı; şimdi de TSK yerine “özel ordu”nun güneydoğu sınırımızı korumasının çalışmaları başlatıldı!

Ergenekon tertibi ile generali teslim alınan, gardı düşürülen TSK, işte şimdi Kürt Açılımı ile lağvedilme sürecine sokulmuştur!

Yazının en başında “hatayı tespit edip, çözümü arayacağız” demiştik. İşte çözüm hatanın tam göbeğinde: 

*ünce Generali’ni kurtaracaksın!*

*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------

